# Unterschied zwischen PX9800 GX2 und 9800 GX2



## ray2mi (19. Juli 2008)

Ja, wie der Name des Threads schon sagt. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer PX9800 GX2 und 9800 GX2?


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juli 2008)

PX9800 GX ist ein Name ... einige Hersteller wie Leadtek und Asus bezeichnen so ihre Grafikkarten. Das hat nichts mit dem verwendeten Chip zu tun.


----------



## ray2mi (20. Juli 2008)

also sind die praktisch baugleich?
Und verglichen mit der besten Graka die grade auf dem Markt ist, wie gut ist diese 9800gx2?


----------



## chmee (22. Juli 2008)

Die zur Zeit schnellsten GraKas sind die Nvidia 280 und von ATI die 4870 Reihe.

4870 gegen 9800GTX - http://www.theinquirer.de/2008/06/25/ati_radeon_hd_4850_4870_gegen_9800_gtx.html

4870 gegen 9800GX2 gegen 9800GTX gegen GTX280
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYnXxI1UjxE oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkGsbybFSjw
auf High Quality schalten. Hier im Video sieht man, dass die GX2 immer noch ziemlich stark ist ( sie zeigt die höchsten FPS-Werte an )

mfg chmee


----------

